# I've configured my FTP server correctly, yet nobody can connect to it.



## Shady Coatrack (Nov 18, 2007)

That is, as far as anyone can tell.

I'm using Filezilla Server 0.9.37. I'm behind a router. I've forwarded ports 21 and 5400 - 5500 to my machine. I've also tried listening on port 34320, and forwarding that, in case there was a problem with 21. I'm using the range 5400 - 5500 for passive mode transfers.

I've got a static IP, which I've entered under "Use the following IP", and I've triple-checked that it's correct. I've also tried retrieving an external IP address from Filezilla-Project.org, and leaving it as default.

The message FTP testing websites and other people get is a plain old "Connection timed out."

I don't see anything in my log window when this is happening.

If I connect to ftp:\127.0.0.1 from Windows Explorer on my own machine, it works correctly.

I've tried re-installing Windows from scratch, disabling the Windows firewall entirely, and using ports other than 21. I'm pretty much stumped, I don't know what else to try or check. 

Any tips...? Advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Shady Coatrack,

Try a direct connection to your Modem bypassing the Router and see if you're able to connect.


----------



## Shady Coatrack (Nov 18, 2007)

My modem and router are a combination unit, but I've tried using the DMZ option -- it didn't change the problem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried a diff FTP Server? I will definitely consider this.


----------



## Shady Coatrack (Nov 18, 2007)

On your suggestion, I've set up BulletProof FTP Server. Configured in the same way, it seems fine from within -- says it's listening and answering -- but has the same problem, it times out. I still see nothing in its logs.

Hmm.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try adding Public DNS's in your router.
Google Public DNS

Pls let us know.


----------



## pchevee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello Shady,

maybe my contribution could help, since I had basically the same problem: I installed today the same ftp server, with the same version, and I finally had the same error. Yet, everything was OK with my router/box (static ip + NAT of port 21 + NAT of a range of ports to set up for PASV mode). It worked fine locally (by connecting to my static ip 192.168.1.3) and it timed out when tested with ftptest.net. 

The fact is, that I have been using the Windows (Vista) firewall by default; and I finally remarked, that the application "Filezilla server" was not within the list of its allowed softwares. I just manually created an entry for it, and everything went well: the remote test worked fine after setting this entry. 

What is troubling with Filezilla server is, that I am used to be alerted when a daemon tries to listen some ports on my computer: Windows then asks me, whether I wish I accept the daemon software to listen on them, or not. But in the case of FS, there is no alert; and you think that it works, although it doesn't.


----------

